# Best Election Poster Defacement



## MugsGame (22 May 2007)

Some funny election poster _defacements_ / slogan reengineering I've seen. Any others?

Sinn Féin:
We Deliver
_Dial 666!_

Fianna Fail_ed_:
_Don't_ Throw it all away


----------



## Leo (22 May 2007)

Well, there's the Hitlerisation of O'Snodaigh on quite a few of the posters around Harold's Cross, but even better is a Mary Harney poster in Donnybrook. Under the caption of "Don't take it all away", there's a speech bubble from Marys saying "Yeah I'll eat it!"


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 May 2007)

Just down the road from my workplace there's a house with a big 'For Sale' sign outside it, and Bertie's poster just beneath. Dunno if it was put there deliberately, but it works for me!


----------



## Flexible (22 May 2007)

Hitlerisation of John Deasy in Waterford ( very good one )


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2007)

_Joe Costello's _red flags on sticks jammed into street sign poles around _D7 _came in very handy when I needed some wooden wedges for my back garden fence.


----------



## Purple (22 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Joe Costello's _red flags on sticks jammed into street sign poles around _D7 _came in very handy when I needed some wooden wedges for my back garden fence.


So yo were up every lamp post in North Dublin eh? ... Not the first man to do that!


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2007)

Actually - not yet but I do have my eye on one or two.


----------



## boris (22 May 2007)

Whatever about defacing them, they are stealing the election posters for John Bracken (Ind) in Laois/Offaly as a collector's item.  They might start surfacing in ebay shortly.


----------



## gianni (22 May 2007)

The Navan Road, from Cabra Garda Stn to Ashtown roundabout, had every Bertie Ahern poster scrawled upon with the words: "U R So Fired."

In all I reckon there was 50+ posters that got this treatment! A very persistent defacer... however 2 days later all of the posters had been replaced! The Fianna Fail election machine is quick to respond.

On the same stretch of road I've seen several Fianna Fail posters with the suffix "ed" to read Fianna Failed. 

I'm presuming these defacers are from rival camps ? Or d'you reckon they are equal opportunity defacers ?


----------



## tallpaul (22 May 2007)

In Wicklow, Dick Roche has come in for some stick with the inevitable 'head' appearing instead of 'Roche'. 

More amusingly, the word 'cock' has been pasted over his first name to make him out to be some little critter...


----------



## blueshoes (23 May 2007)

ive seen one with with a local woman in my area with big fat tits on it.

I actually drove by it yesterday and looked again and it hasnt been replaced.


----------



## MugsGame (23 May 2007)

Maybe they are animal lovers.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2007)

blueshoes said:


> ive seen one with with a local woman in my area with big fat tits on it.


Who is this local woman that you were with?


----------



## blueshoes (23 May 2007)

It was one of nikki mc faddens


----------



## Seagull (23 May 2007)

I saw a muppet party poster yesterday. Anyone know anything about them. It had Fianna Failure on it.


----------



## gianni (23 May 2007)

Seagull said:


> I saw a muppet party poster yesterday. Anyone know anything about them. It had Fianna Failure on it.


 

There is one with Bert of Sesame Street at the main junction in Phibsborough. I passed by too quickly to read it but it appears to be a play on 'Bertie'...


----------



## shootingstar (24 May 2007)

i wouldnt call it a defacement but.... stephen salea (independent) has a poster up around cork "NO TO LAME DUCK TD`S. 

hilarious....


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

You mean because of the extraneous apostrophe or something else?


----------



## jhegarty (24 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean because of the extraneous apostrophe or something else?



Grammer is fun


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

jhegarty said:


> Grammer is fun


Not as much fun as .


----------



## Staples (25 May 2007)

Where do you stand on nitpicking?


----------



## ClubMan (25 May 2007)

I believe that it's a real word.


----------



## Pique318 (25 May 2007)

should it be hyphenated ?


----------



## Flexible (25 May 2007)

Regarding posters was having a pint after casting my vote last night a person from the local Fine Gael Cumann was at the bar. The conversation went as follows

Barman - Will ye have to take all the posters down tomorrow?
Cumann Man - Yeah
Barman - What will ye do with them
Cumann Man - Burn'em


----------



## Pique318 (25 May 2007)

not the biggest advocates of recycling then ?


----------



## Purple (25 May 2007)

Pique318 said:


> not the biggest advocates of recycling then ?


The easiest things to recycle are old bicycles. Election posters could be more difficult.


----------



## cambazola (25 May 2007)




----------



## shootingstar (30 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean because of the extraneous apostrophe or something else?



  was that pointed at me?? u cheeky git


----------

